# Got my Heiny handed to me in Florida



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Had to run to Ft. Lauderdale to take care of something last week. The benefit was I got to spend a couple days with my parents. I also got to spend a Saturday with some of the SF Crew at Ron's shop - LJ's.

Lucky for me, most of them were hung over from celebrating Ron's bday the night before. Always a pleasure to hang with the crew. This was my second time I was able to. Thought I had learned my lesson from the first time and padlocked my case. No use, they just piled cigars on top of it every time I walked away from it.

Had some great cigars, an interesting blind taste test from Carlos and I even learned how to play dominoes. Let me correct that, I learned how to lose at dominoes.

Carlos' (Blueface) favorite pastime, flinging sticks









Al - HarryCulo









Al, Alex, Carlos









Thought I had taken a better shot of Ron? He is sneaky, think he deleted it 









Not pictured was Made in Dade and Alex's family. Sorry, was too busy eating pizza.

Had an awesome time. It is always a pleasure when you can hang out with this crew. I had wanted to come down for MMH but at least I got to enjoy the Mini Mob Herf.

BTW: I needed to break out a cooler when I got home. Hope you don't think this is over :mn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

The doors are always open for you down here Brother!!!! It was great seeing you again!!!! And you are right about one thing, It isn't over!!!!


Ron


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> The doors are always open for you down here Brother!!!! It was great seeing you again!!!! *And you are right about one thing, It isn't over!!!!*
> 
> Ron


I think I just pooped a little :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Tough to find a more hospitable crew to herf with! :tu


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

i need to pay a visit...its been awhile since i traveled to herf..got a hankering


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> i need to pay a visit...its been awhile since i traveled to herf..got a hankering


Come on down Bro!!!! I've been waiting to herf with you for WAY too long!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

good to see ya again Dave, will let you know if I have to head to your AO

the FL Crew has an open door policy to all CS members, come 1 come all


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I miss those goofballs 
Oh and Dave,I'm really impressed that you "ran" to Florida


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like a great time! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

They definately know how to make Gorillas feel welcome!! :mn


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Come on down Bro!!!! I've been waiting to herf with you for WAY too long!!!!!
> 
> Ron


likewise...see what i can do..definitely gonna have to be after spring break..maybe i can get away for a couple days..keep ya posted..


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Dave, had that 50s smoke B4 my meeting this AM...........thanks bro


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Good to know I'll be in good company in a few weeks


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Seanohue said:


> Good to know I'll be in good company in a few weeks


Really!!!!!!! Hey Sean, let us know when you are coming down Bro. We'll set something up for you.

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks like a great time there!:tu:tu


----------

